# Let's Talk about Neon dye sub.+-'s



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking to start using Neon Ink this week in our 54" Roland Printer. Starting with Yellow, and Magenta. We have 6 colors in the Roland. Any ideas? 
Shirts and socks will be the first think we want to try.
Does anyone want to try a few of their designs as a beta test? N/C just for fun.
[email protected]


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Nice concept, though keep in mind some of this stuff may not pass CPSC/CPSIA regs for clothing sold to 12 and under. There are some cosmetic-grade UV fluorescent dye additives that ought to be safe if used in ink formulations, but it might be handy to check with the ink supplier to see if theirs has been lab tested and is CPSIA compliant. If they are it's a selling point, to be sure.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

GordonM said:


> Nice concept, though keep in mind some of this stuff may not pass CPSC/CPSIA regs for clothing sold to 12 and under. There are some cosmetic-grade UV fluorescent dye additives that ought to be safe if used in ink formulations, but it might be handy to check with the ink supplier to see if theirs has been lab tested and is CPSIA compliant. If they are it's a selling point, to be sure.


 
Thanks Gordon, will call them Tuesday. My sock customers are really wanting it and I have a 6 color Roland ready to give it a try.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Dave,

I've been wanting in on this all along. Any design suggestions for how best to use the extra colors? Should we just do a regular design and let the ink do the neon?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Just as a side note, are these merely brilliant colors, or do they really fluoresce? People use the term "neon" a lot of ways. I'm pretty sure inks like those from GO, just as an example, are true UV fluorescent dyes. That ought to look pretty cool.

Would you do a little test for me if you have the chance? How about printing a small design with one or two of the "neon" colors, and heat pressing just the paper (to activate the inks and true up the colors). Would you have a black light somewhere in your shop to see what happens? 

Printing on just the paper avoids the question whether the fabric itself has UV brighteners. If these really glow under UV light, I might have some ideas to pursue...


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

These are not glow in the dark inks. The two I am starting with are BRIGHT yellow and Bright pink. We will use them as spot colors to begin with against black. Mixing them will make most other colors, brighter, I hope.
Once I get this up I will sample any designs you want .
I have heard bad things about Go neon inks.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

headfirst said:


> Dave,
> 
> I've been wanting in on this all along. Any design suggestions for how best to use the extra colors? Should we just do a regular design and let the ink do the neon?


Pat, use spot colors yellow and pink for starters.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Ah, so I won't be able to use those to print an Elvis glow in the dark painting. Bummer! 

So, just to be clear, what I'm talking about aren't really "glow in the dark," but glow-under-UV-light, which has become fairly common for kids' clothing. The UV dyes make the colors richer and bolder under sunlight or most indoor light, too, just because of the way they work. To get the normal light brilliance, they use intense UV brighteners. You can really see these in action under a black light.

I just looked up the GO inks. I take back what I said about their being fluorescent dyes. They appear to just be brightly colored inks that have some kind of UV stabilizer.

Screen printing can do the fluorescing colors, and it would be cool if something similar could be done with subbing. There are non-phosphorous inks for printable temporary tattoos, but I don't know what it would do to an Epson print head.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

skdave said:


> Looking to start using Neon Ink this week in our 54" Roland Printer. Starting with Yellow, and Magenta. We have 6 colors in the Roland. Any ideas?
> Shirts and socks will be the first think we want to try.
> Does anyone want to try a few of their designs as a beta test? N/C just for fun.
> [email protected]


Thanks for the offer Dave! Looking forward to seeing the prints!


Sent on my Galaxy S4 via the Junkyard Athletic 4G LTE network.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Marc,
Your shirt went out today via UPS
I think it looks great. Post after sewing.

If anybody wants to try a NEON transfer just ask, as a sample of course.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Gordon,

I can't speak for GO inks, but our Flourescent inks do glow under a Black light. Very cool effect.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

jpkevin said:


> I can't speak for GO inks, but our Flourescent inks do glow under a Black light. Very cool effect.


Kevin, That's good to know! Black light art is making a comeback.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Kevin Will you be at ISS? I would like to see your neon INK.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

I will be there. We won't have a printer with that setup there, but I will bring a sublimated color palette with me that I can show you.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Much to my surprise the neon ink I am using is _Flourescent as well. What an awesome bonus. Glows with a black light._
_I will DEMO this at the ISS show in Fort Worth next week on the transfer we will be giving away at the SHOW. If you can't make the show I can mail one to you next week as well._


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

skdave said:


> Much to my surprise the neon ink I am using is Flourescent as well. What an awesome bonus. Glows with a black light.


Yeah, baby! 

I'm serious when I say this has a lot of potential, for both shirts and hanging art (canvas and direct-to-paper).


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dave how do folks order from you?....I have not seen an online store...


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

skdave said:


> Much to my surprise the neon ink I am using is _Flourescent as well. What an awesome bonus. Glows with a black light._
> _I will DEMO this at the ISS show in Fort Worth next week on the transfer we will be giving away at the SHOW. If you can't make the show I can mail one to you next week as well._


Mary Ellen and I can't get to the ISS show until Friday or Saturday. We are driving up from New Braunfels. How do we find you on Saturday? If you are bringing down any transfers please save one for us.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

texasjack49 said:


> Mary Ellen and I can't get to the ISS show until Friday or Saturday. We are driving up from New Braunfels. How do we find you on Saturday? If you are bringing down any transfers please save one for us.


Just bring a black light with you, you should be able to track down his booth. LOL 

This stuffs gotta be cool, I can see doing some cool "faux" airbrush design with this stuff.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

texasjack49 said:


> Mary Ellen and I can't get to the ISS show until Friday or Saturday. We are driving up from New Braunfels. How do we find you on Saturday? If you are bringing down any transfers please save one for us.


I will be in booth 729 . Coastal and Monag will also have my transfers in their booths.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Just bring a black light with you, you should be able to track down his booth. LOL
> 
> This stuffs gotta be cool, I can see doing some cool "faux" airbrush design with this stuff.


Send some art Mike and I will sample you one..


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

texasjack49 said:


> Mary Ellen and I can't get to the ISS show until Friday or Saturday. We are driving up from New Braunfels. How do we find you on Saturday? If you are bringing down any transfers please save one for us.


I will have some on Saturday, Thanks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> Send some art Mike and I will sample you one..


Will do Dave, and thanks.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

skdave said:


> Hi Marc,
> Your shirt went out today via UPS
> I think it looks great. Post after sewing.
> 
> If anybody wants to try a NEON transfer just ask, as a sample of course.


Dave,

My apologies on the late posting. 

Not sent the piece out for sewing yet, however, what threw me off on this was how the red printed pink. I didn't realize the entire gamut would be thrown off.

I think that neon is probably best on an 8 color printer where standard CMYK inks could be used in conjunction with the neon inks. But hey, what do I know?

I think it makes for an interesting piece. 90% of my clients wouldn't ever want it, however, that doesn't mean it isn't viable. 

I'll post pics of the final product and then send it at no charge to the client. He'll certainly enjoy it!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Dave, Are the neon colors still limited to yellow and magenta? Did you happen to also add cyan? Just curious, as it might have the most profound visual effect under black light. (Kevin, is this the same with your inks?)


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

all good info, thanks skdave. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We have Pink and Yellow in the fluorescents currently.


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

New to sublimation "couple months" I'd like to give this florescent option a shot for some items but, I'm a little confused with the color options. Are the actual florescent colors Magenta & yellow? and, the Black & Cyan remain the same as usual?

Thanks...


----------



## Press2Press (Oct 23, 2015)

ronrrico said:


> New to sublimation "couple months" I'd like to give this florescent option a shot for some items but, I'm a little confused with the color options. Are the actual florescent colors Magenta & yellow? and, the Black & Cyan remain the same as usual?
> 
> Thanks...


Not 100% sure on your question but in short you do not replace any cartridges when going florescent you add them meaning you would need a 6 color printer and a matching profile.


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

I see what you mean and agree. But, I am talking about a new florescent ink that comes in yellow & magenta. It's meant for (4) color printers. You are suppose to replace your standard yellow & magenta inks with these. I doubt it will give you a true 100% true neon finish. This ink possibly enhances your print with some kind of brighteners and florescent shades. Reacts under black light. I went ahead last nigh and purchase a couple liters the florescent inks with a small Epson printer & refillable cartridges to test it out. I'll post/share my results once I get everything in and do some samples.

Thanks for replies..
Ronnie


----------



## Press2Press (Oct 23, 2015)

ronrrico said:


> I see what you mean and agree. But, I am talking about a new florescent ink that comes in yellow & magenta. It's meant for (4) color printers. You are suppose to replace your standard yellow & magenta inks with these. I doubt it will give you a true 100% true neon finish. This ink possibly enhances your print with some kind of brighteners and florescent shades. Reacts under black light. I went ahead last nigh and purchase a couple liters the florescent inks with a small Epson printer & refillable cartridges to test it out. I'll post/share my results once I get everything in and do some samples.
> 
> Thanks for replies..
> Ronnie


 The real issue is if you are using florescent ink as your yellow/magenta then you have no ability to print standard colors which is why in the vast majority of cases the florescent inks are added to the existing standard ink.


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes, this is why I purchase a smaller wide format printer to dedicate to florescent inks only. I don't want to experiment on my new larger printer until I know exactly what I am doing. I am new when it comes to large plotters and have a lot of research & learning to do. Don't want to force any costly unnecessary mistakes. Step by Step...  
Appreciate your replies! they are most helpful!

Ronnie


----------



## cherlmas (Oct 30, 2014)

where can I get these 2 bright color sublimation inks I want to get into neon colors


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

cherlmas said:


> where can I get these 2 bright color sublimation inks I want to get into neon colors


Not sure if Ronnie is talking a GO Neotack by Grapics One?

From their brochure...
" Can neon inks impact a four color printer? A.Yes. We have users who use traditional CMK colors with Neon Yellow. The use of Neon Yellow when combined with traditional CMYK offers incredible neon Reds, Limes, and Yellows. "
and
"Q. Do GO NeoTack Neon Colors react to black light? A. Yes, GO NeoTack neon colors appear bright under normal light and fluoresce brilliantly under black light."

They have "Neon Cyan" and "Neon Red", so maybe you couls also replace Cyan? I imagine neon red would give a different affect than magenta. Not sure how you go about getting the color profile right when using a 4 color printer.

I too though am interested in doing some sublimated neon colors that will glow under black light.


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

Good thought. 
product printing can create the fluorescing colors, and it would be godd if something same could be done with subbing. There are non-phosphorous inks for printable temporary tattoos, but I don't know what it would do to an Epson print head.


----------

